# Bickerton Junction - anyone have one?



## daisyj (12 Jun 2016)

My employer is starting a cycle to work scheme through Cycle Solutions and I'm going to get a folder for a partial commute. I live in a hilly area and am relatively new to cycling so need the gears! 

I'm looking at this model. 

https://www.cyclesolutions.co.uk/p90910/bickerton-junction-1909-country-2016-folding-bike

It seems to have a fairly neat fold and is not overly hefty. Does anyone have any experience of one? I couldn't find many reviews through a web search. I'm quite taken with the look of it.


----------



## windmiller (12 Jun 2016)

It's not a bad bike, basically a rebadged Tern/Dahon. For £900 you could get a Brompton which folds smaller and easier and has a much better resale value. I don't think Bromptons are worth this much even though I bought one - but this bike much less so.


----------



## daisyj (12 Jun 2016)

windmiller said:


> It's not a bad bike, basically a rebadged Tern/Dahon. For £900 you could get a Brompton which folds smaller and easier and has a much better resale value. I don't think Bromptons are worth this much even though I bought one - but this bike much less so.



Thanks windmiller. My ideal bike would be a Brompton but Cycle Solutions don't stock them and we're tied to them by the scheme. I may look again at the cheaper models.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Jun 2016)

daisyj said:


> Thanks windmiller. My ideal bike would be a Brompton but Cycle Solutions don't stock them and we're tied to them by the scheme. I may look again at the cheaper models.


Have you asked them of they could get hold of one for you?


----------



## daisyj (12 Jun 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Have you asked them of they could get hold of one for you?



No, I thought we were limited to the bikes listed. I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Jun 2016)

Seems to be a rebadged Tern P9. A bike and company that has had its problems in the past, though they seem over those now. Comparative Terns & very similar Dahons appear about the Internet cheaper than £900, as does the same Bickerton to be fair, asking about price matching, a straight out discount or free accessories / servicing may be a good idea if you do go for this one.

You do need to factor in lights, pump, accessories too by the looks of it which adds to the start up costs.

It looks to have usable spec, if not anything outstanding, The Brooks saddle is a nice touch but they take some work to get comfy and aren't to everyone's taste. (I love mine tho)

Just looking at your link and the specs for other bikes there, for the money I'd be more keen to test the 1707 City model, all in all you seem to get a better commuter package at £250 less. 

The Nexus hub gear is a good solid unit with a perfectly decent gear range unless you're wanting to ride at 40mph or up the side of a mountain; being a sealed unit it is far less prone to getting caked in muck or knocks or going out of alignment and the chain should last longer as it is not flicking between cogs, you can also change gear stationary if you have to stop suddenly or miss a change before traffic lights etc - the payoff is that getting the rear wheel off is a tad more fiddly.
For the £250 saved you could upgrade tyres to Schwalbe Marathon plus or green guard which are top level puncture protection. You could also get decent lights, pump etc and still be on the same budget as the 1909 on its own.

For commuting most people find carrying luggage off the body a better option so the rack coming supplied might be a useful addition too, the right single pannier or a rack top bag would work with the fold.

I'm not sure what the saddle bag in the 1707 city pic is but suspect it will be a bike cover, depends on what the rest of your commute is but that could be helpful, some bus/trams require folded bikes to be covered to be allowed on - never strictly policed IME but also worth checking out with operators if you are planning a part public transport journey with it. Trains are usually a bit more relaxed and accepting of bikes. Even if you're part travelling in a pals car, it'd be courteous after a wet ride to cover it.

Not to put you off the 1909 but don't be necessarily be seduced by: if it costs more it must be better for what I need. Have a think about living with it and looking after it and the bits like lights you need to manage better in bad weather or as the nights draw in and for a partial commute, carrying Lunch/clothes etc and the bike when folded.

Whatever you get, enjoy it though, commuting can be addictive and is a great free fitness routine each day.


----------



## daisyj (13 Jun 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Seems to be a rebadged Tern P9. A bike and company that has had its problems in the past, though they seem over those now. Comparative Terns & very similar Dahons appear about the Internet cheaper than £900, as does the same Bickerton to be fair, asking about price matching, a straight out discount or free accessories / servicing may be a good idea if you do go for this one.
> 
> You do need to factor in lights, pump, accessories too by the looks of it which adds to the start up costs.
> 
> ...


I've had a look at the City 1707 now and do like the sound of the Nexus hub. It's 2kg heavier than the 1909 but on the most usual routes I'm likely to take I don't envisage needing to carry out great distances. I could then get a good set of lights & tyres as you say and would be tempted to switch the saddle as it looks a bit spongey for me. I'm going to see what they say about the possibility of getting a Brompton and if no luck there, take a closer look at the 1707. Thanks for your ideas, folders are new to me but I'm pretty excited about getting one, can't wait!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Jun 2016)

User46386 said:


> You could get a next to new Tern off ebay for around £200 plus,theres no point in paying £899 for one of those.


You could say similar to those debating £3000 on a carbon flying machine.
At least with new you get more protection and after sales care and we don't know OPs disposable income, a salary sacrifice scheme may be the more attractive and achievable option than keeping a few hundred quid aside awaiting the right bike coming up and hoping for buy it now or winning out at auction. Also not all of us are in love with eBay and PayPal.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Jun 2016)

User46386 said:


> Not really, that bike OP has shown is a very basic folder which isnt very good value for money Also you dont have to be in love with Ebay and Paypal to use the site, what a strange thing to say.
> At the end of the day its her choice obviously what she goes for but that bike isnt a good deal.Theres a brompton been sold on here, that would be better and would at least hold its value.


Agree the bike seems overpriced, I said the same above. Again you're assuming an available & disposable lump sum outside of a C2W offer. Different strokes for different folks, some people like new & the aftersales care and servicing also mentioned before.


----------



## daisyj (18 Jun 2016)

Update - I wanted a new bike and given the 1909 seemed overpriced, I've ordered a Junction 1808 Country. I'll be swapping out the "comfort" saddle as it looks far too spongy for me.

https://www.cyclesolutions.co.uk/p90908/bickerton-junction-1808-country-2016-folding-bike

I seriously considered the 1707 City with hub gears but it did feel a bit hefty. I'm looking forward to being able to start my commuting soon.


----------



## JaseO (26 Jun 2016)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Jun 2016)

Enjoy your new purchase


----------



## daisyj (6 Jul 2016)

Got the bike and tried it out on a short ride to pick up some train tickets. Twitchier than my hybrid but great fun and very smooth gear changes. The fold is easy now I've had a practice and marked the handlebar post position so the magnets align. Early days but so far very pleased!


----------



## cotwolds (5 Oct 2016)

Hi Daisyj - I hope you are still enjoying your bike. I ordered the same one for myself and it arrives on Monday. I was going to buy a Dahon Qix which costs more, but was advised that this is a better bike by the bike shop. 

Even got a dog basket for the rear so I can transport my pooch.


----------



## roadrash (5 Oct 2016)

If you do this @daisyj then they get an alert to let them know you replied to the thread... oh and enjoy the bike


----------



## daisyj (5 Oct 2016)

cotwolds said:


> Hi Daisyj - I hope you are still enjoying your bike. I ordered the same one for myself and it arrives on Monday. I was going to buy a Dahon Qix which costs more, but was advised that this is a better bike by the bike shop.
> 
> Even got a dog basket for the rear so I can transport my pooch.


I hope you really enjoy the bike. I love it and have found the ride to be very comfy, the gears allow me to get up the hilly area I live in and it folds quickly and easily. It is quite heavy but I haven't needed to carry it far folded so that doesn't bother me. I've taken it on trains, into my GP surgery, meeting rooms at work and it's just what I was after.

I found one thing really helped me at the start - there is a sweet spot on the handlebar post where you need to lower/heighten the post to ensure the magnets align when folded without the handlebars getting in the way. It took a bit if finding but when I did, I marked it on the post and it works every time.

I love the sound of the dog basket! I have no dogs so no excuse for that accessory - I don't think my cats would be up for it!


----------



## JtB (5 Oct 2016)

daisyj said:


> No, I thought we were limited to the bikes listed. I'll give it a try, thanks.


I've just had a quick look at the FAQ section on their site and it indicates that they can supply over 140 different cycle brands and it's not limited just to the bikes / packages being offered on their site. If you count the brands being offered on their site there are just over 60, so it looks like they should be able to supply a nice Brompton through their scheme.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Oct 2016)

daisyj said:


> I don't think my cats would be up for it!


Do it, do it, do it


----------



## MikeHG (23 Apr 2017)

(hope you don't mind the necro-bump - this thread came up in a Google search for the model, there doesn't seem to be that much info out there online about it)

I just ordered one of these too, you can get them online for ~£500, which doesn't seem outrageous given the components. The saddle alone is worth a fair bit, and I'm seriously considering selling it unused to recoup part of the cost. Not terribly fond of the aesthetics of the bike overall - it seems a bit 'ersatz rustic' to me, like it's trying a little too hard. But never mind, practical considerations override that. I'm intending to use it as a pack-horse, basically, since I don't own a car - carrying stuff from the shops, to the tip, perhaps a bit of light 'mixed-mode touring' on the trains, and for that the 16" wheels and limited gearing options of a Brompton might outweigh the advantages, not to speak of the cost.

One thing that appealed to me over the Terns / Dahons is that according to the comment from Mark Bickerton in this link:

https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/03/2...s-really-nice-things-can-come-small-packeges/

the joint sticks into the frame tubing, rather than just being welded onto it flat. That hopefully reduces the risk of the sudden catastrophic failures folding bikes are somewhat notorious for. I'm still not sure I trust it fully, will be wearing a helmet, and won't be going fast.


----------



## Technician (22 Aug 2017)

Hi all,

A bit late in the day I know, but I just wanted to point out the folder that Mark Bickerton is referring to in that bikerumor page above is in fact the new Argent model and not the Junction. It's the box like frame of the newer bikes that have the re-designed hinge with internal abutments.
From what I can make out the hinges on the Junction range of folders are just welded straight onto the frame.
The Argent is a very different machine it folds to the right for a start and has swept back bars, plus of course it has a rear triangle unlike previous models. Personally I much prefer the overall geometry of the Junction ( I have the 1909 ) over the newer frames. I just hope the problems that beset the Tern bikes haven't made their way across to these folders.


----------



## jimbo9 (6 Oct 2018)

Much to late to reply as I,ve only just seen this thread.I have the Bickerton country 1707.Mine came complete with rack & front dynamo.Had it over a year and are very happy with it.I found the saddle supplied was not comfy at all so I put a brooks B17 saddle on .Much better!I purchased the front luggage truss and rack and are now good to carry anything.Fold is fine once you have marked where handlebar stem goes.Most Tern extra.s fit with no problems.


----------



## robgul (6 Oct 2018)

Shameless plug .... but if there's interest in new/ex-demo Bickertons I have 4 on sale in my shop - details: with RRP and sale price (which are a little negotiable)

Junction 1707 City (Black) Folding 
£629 £399
Junction 1909 (ex demo) Folding 
£999 £499
Argent 1909 (ex demo) Folding 
£1,049 £599
Docklands 1824 Country 26 wheel Folding 
£749 £499 

Please PM if interested and I can send pix etc 

Rob


----------

